
6 years in, why are Bing's results still wrong? - mehrzad
http://volb.space/2016/05/04/6-years-in-why-are-bing-s-results-still-wrong.html
======
PaulHoule
I am not sure if these are "wrong", they are just not reflective of what
matters to you. Somebody else might have another opinions.

